# Needle Jumping



## ladybunnz23 (Jun 26, 2003)

When my bass hits my speedometer needle jumps is this going to hurt anything in the long run, and if so what can i do about it?

Just thought i'd ask...It's not really bothering me


----------



## mercer_diamond (Aug 1, 2003)

my needle will only jump when i have my system turn way way up but thats along with the seats shaking and everything vibrating


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

Well does yourt car get faster as well when the bass hits ? 

To be honest i doubt it is a big deal, the speedo needle is VERY sensitive and loose. I dont really see a way of correcting this though. Mayeb you can soundproof inside the speedo or something?


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

why soundprood. it doesn't bother him, and it probably wont hurt it one bit=leave it alone. "Well does yourt car get faster as well when the bass hits ?" heh heh. i was gonna ask same thing  D:


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

LOL! You guys have enough bass to cause the needle on the speedo to vibrate..thats really funny! They are kinda loose. I remember when I put on my indiglo guages. They just move up and down really easy...


----------



## mercer_diamond (Aug 1, 2003)

my car is not the one that gets faster its the old people who always seem to finally find the gas and step on it when i pull up beside them. damn devil music hahaha


----------



## ladybunnz23 (Jun 26, 2003)

xt_out said:


> * it doesn't bother him "Well does yourt car get faster as well when the bass hits ?" heh heh. i was gonna ask same thing  D: *



First of all i'm a girl and secondly i really wish it got faster when the bass hits


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Add so much bass where it will make the car jump everytime it hits. Thats what I plan on doing.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Its not a big deal though if your needle jumps. Mine use to do that too and it never hurt the car. It did that for 4 years now. So no worries, dont trip.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

ladybunnz23 said:


> *First of all i'm a girl and secondly i really wish it got faster when the bass hits  *


eek!!!  i guess if i read your user name i could've figured it out.
heh heh


----------

